
Campaign messaging war that’s pelting our phones with texts - andrewlevi
https://www.fastcompany.com/90469445/inside-the-2020-campaign-messaging-war-thats-pelting-our-phones-with-texts
======
andrewlevi
All I know, is that if I receive a text from a volunteer from ANY candidate,
they will immediately be on my "do not vote" list.

